# Best Arturo Fuente Cigar?



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey everyone, I will be visiting Tampa sweethearts this weekend and wanted some recommendations on some affordable cigars to try. Affordable is anything below $10 for me since I do not smoke everyday.

I will also be picking up a few of the more expensive fuente cigars for the special occasion if y'all have any recommendations for that as well. Trying to get some sort of game plan here lol.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Why limit yourself to AF cigars? Taste is very subjective. A cigar might be a gold mine for one person an be a coal mine for another. It really depends on what you like. I would recommend a Queen B or Work of Art Mauro to start out.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

The only reason I am limiting my self is because I have been to every other cigar shop in Ybor lol. Just never made it around to Tampa sweethearts. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I really dig the Casa Cuba, my favorite of the non opus/anejo stuff


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> I really dig the Casa Cuba, my favorite of the non opus/anejo stuff


I keep hearing good things about the Casa Cuba, I hope they have them in stock. They also have an Anejo sampler that looks good.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cant go wrong there either


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

I enjoy the Hemingway WOA, and you will find very little complaints about them here.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't be so bold as to say they're the best, but add me to the list of fans of the Hemingway series. I've had only a few, but they've all been pretty darn good. Plus, the perfecto shape makes me feel like some kinda extra fancy guy! :yo:


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I will have to give those a try and ain't nothing wrong with feeling a little fancy lol.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Generally speaking, what do you consider to be your favorite cigar?

It is true, Fuente is a world-class cigar. Fuente is not the only world-class cigar.
There are so many brands and sub-brands we could name off different cigars all night. 

I remember when I tried my first Montecristo. I was so excited, I paid an exorbitant amount of money for it and held onto it for weeks as the prize of my collection. Finally, with my mouth watering, I clipped the head and fired it up. Boy was I disappointed. As world class as the Montecristo is, it just didn't live up to the hype, and definitely not worth the money. 

If you like a good maduro, try HC Black. They are made by xikar. It is a great maduro at a great price point. I smoke Fuentes by the box, and hc is as good.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Rick, I will look into that cigar. As of right now, my favorite cigar just became the Nica Rustica.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

be sure you come back on here and let us know what you ended up getting.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

I sure will!


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Zeuss said:


> Thanks Rick, I will look into that cigar. As of right now, my favorite cigar just became the Nica Rustica.


Well you sure cant go wrong with that one for sure!

Keep us posted..

Cheers
Jay


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

It's a bit more than $10 a stick but IMO the anejo 46 is the best smoke fuente makes.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Check into the Sun Grown release of the Hemingway. Believe they just came back around after not being made for a few years, or at least that's what I was informed by my B&M owner who carries a wall full of Fuente and Opus stuff. I got a couple, but haven't had one yet. Said they are really nice. I also second the Casa Cuba, they're great..even at the 9-10 range. I can't speak on any of the higher end Opus or WOA..I just can't bring myself to spend that much on a cigar and try it yet.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> It's a bit more than $10 a stick but IMO the anejo 46 is the best smoke fuente makes.


Good call, have one resting and also the Nica R. is awaiting the day.


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

Agreed on the Casa Cubas and Anejos (though above $10). I had the opportunity to go there a few months back. Arturo Jr. is a good guy and will guide you. They have some local sticks that are easily within your budget, as well. Of course, I made some seriously absurd impulse buys! Bought their last single Casa Fuentes--came in their own coffins. He was kind enough to sign 'em for myself and my buddy.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Under $10, I buy Don Carlos Double Robusto and Rosado Sungrown Magnum R52 by the box, both very good smokes. Over $10 I like the original Opus X in the Perfexcion X vitola.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Y'all are getting me excited, can not wait to go! I have to make a tupperdore just for this visit alone lol. I did have one of the opus x lines at a B&m a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Glowstick (Nov 28, 2014)

Arturo Fuente Anejo (any size) is the very best of the best of AF =)


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

the hemingway line is very good and the short story is really nice for cold north esat winter nights so i have had afew this year.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

If you sometimes enjoy a nice long (1 1/2 hours plus) smoke, one of the very best and most overlooked Fuente Cigars are the Royal Salutes. They come in Natural, Maduro and Sun Grown. They are all great smokes, however, I prefer the Sun Grown. Best part, they only cost about $7 a stick.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Going to go out on a limb and recommend a Fuente not often discussed or mentioned; give the Fuente Chateau Queen B a try. It is great smoke.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> It's a bit more than $10 a stick but IMO the anejo 46 is the best smoke fuente makes.


Ding ding ding ding...hit it there my friend! The 46 is as good as it gets for me. Lots of other AF sticks that are fine for my taste along with the Hemis, Don Carlos, 858's and the Sun Grown's in a variety of vitolas. If you like something milder every now and then, grab a La Unica or two for something different and on the milder side. Not much said about them here, but a nice early day smoke. Also, been wanting to try some Cuban Belicoso's but haven't yet....


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

It's hard to say being that Fuente makes so many great smokes. All depends on the mood of the day for me.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I was supposed to go today and did not realize how early they close but I am definitely going next weekend!


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> It's a bit more than $10 a stick but IMO the anejo 46 is the best smoke fuente makes.


I will second that. I really need to pick up a few more of them.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Opus X A.....EOT


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Had the short story Hemi's and the Opux X, PX....awesome smokes.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

TheRickShow said:


> If you like a good maduro, try HC Black. They are made by xikar. It is a great maduro at a great price point. I smoke Fuentes by the box, and hc is as good.


Just an FYI, Xikar no longer makes the HC they sold the trademark off to one of the big catalog companies, CI I think.


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 are the cigars I handed out when my daughter was born in January of 1991. I'm struggling to remember the price per stick, but it was stupid cheap back then. The guy at the B&M where I bought them threw in the "It's a Girl" sticker for free.

I seldom smoke an AF, but, I will always have a few Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 in one of my boxes. 

It may not be the best in the AF offering, but I get a sentimental twinge almost every time I see them.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

You've probably already gone but I always recommend the mag 44r a little more pazzas than the hemmingway although the short story is a great little smoke.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

My one and all time favorite AF is the Don Carlos, any size!


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Heath said:


> You've probably already gone but I always recommend the mag 44r a little more pazzas than the hemmingway although the short story is a great little smoke.


I have not been able to go. When I tried to go on Sat they were closed and they are closed on Sundays lol. So I have to wait until next weekend now.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

PSD4 said:


> Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 are the cigars I handed out when my daughter was born in January of 1991. I'm struggling to remember the price per stick, but it was stupid cheap back then. The guy at the B&M where I bought them threw in the "It's a Girl" sticker for free.
> 
> I seldom smoke an AF, but, I will always have a few Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 in one of my boxes.
> 
> It may not be the best in the AF offering, but I get a sentimental twinge almost every time I see them.


That sounds priceless, I think I will get one of these just for you! Then will let you know if i enjoyed it.


----------



## gilroitto (Oct 6, 2013)

Privada No 1 is equally good and mild as mild Davidoffs - perfect to bring along egen you have non-experienced smokers.
Short Story is one of my all time favourites


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I like a lot of the AF line but it seems my tastes change from time to time. For a while I loved the Hemingway Classic Maduro but for some reason the last couple didn't do it for me. Same with the WOAM. I've been fixating on the Anejo 46 lately and it's really a pleasure to smoke. I had one yesterday and it might have rivaled my beloved Padron 1964 Maduro Excl. for all around great smoke.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Win said:


> I like a lot of the AF line but it seems my tastes change from time to time. For a while I loved the Hemingway Classic Maduro but for some reason the last couple didn't do it for me. Same with the WOAM. I've been fixating on the Anejo 46 lately and it's really a pleasure to smoke. I had one yesterday and it might have rivaled my beloved Padron 1964 Maduro Excl. for all around great smoke.


Yeah, I think the Anejo 46 is best "value" premium stick. Can be purchased for less than $10 each and delivers ultra-premium flavors.


----------



## Foxycigar (Jan 10, 2015)

The first cigar that I ever smoked was, in fact, an AF Hemingway Short Story and it was such a wonderful smoke that I don't think I'll ever forget it. Given that, the AF Hemingway always has a special place in my heart and every time I have one I am reminded of why it deserves that place. 

On another note, I had a Corona Imperial Maduro that I set aside and allowed it to rest for about 8 months in the humi, which was so smooth that I can't help but mention it here as well.


----------



## beekman3437 (Oct 12, 2014)

By far, the best Arturo Fuente cigar is the Hemingway Short Story and/or Signature.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

beekman3437 said:


> By far, the best Arturo Fuente cigar is the Hemingway Short Story and/or Signature.


Sounds like you found a cigar you love.


----------



## beekman3437 (Oct 12, 2014)

Old Smokey said:


> Sounds like you found a cigar you love.


I've been trying all types of sticks. Actually my boss with 20+ years of smoking and collecting/aging cigars introduced me to the Hemingway series, and they are great!


----------



## _peps (Jan 7, 2015)

+1 on the short story
Also I have to mention the 858 natural because it is the cigar that got started. It is the only thing my dad has ever smoked so naturally it is the first thing I smoked. I still always have a few in the humi. They're pretty solid once they rest for a little


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

TheRickShow said:


> Generally speaking, what do you consider to be your favorite cigar?
> 
> It is true, Fuente is a world-class cigar. Fuente is not the only world-class cigar.
> There are so many brands and sub-brands we could name off different cigars all night.
> ...


I assume you mean Monte Cristo CC? The NCs are in my opinion great for composting.

I love the chateau fuente sun grown.


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Zeuss said:


> That sounds priceless, I think I will get one of these just for you! Then will let you know if i enjoyed it.


Thanks Zeuss. May you have a cool burn and long ash


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't remember exactly what it was called. It was my first lesson in price doesn't mean good, to me. The evolution of your palate is a mysterious, wonderful, amazing, dark and lovely beautifully frustrating thing. Who knows, I might like them by now and not even know it. 

And I picked up two of the sungrown Château's tonight and smoked one on the ride home, Very good indeed.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Zeuss said:


> Hey everyone, I will be visiting Tampa sweethearts this weekend and wanted some recommendations on some affordable cigars to try. Affordable is anything below $10 for me since I do not smoke everyday.
> 
> I will also be picking up a few of the more expensive fuente cigars for the special occasion if y'all have any recommendations for that as well. Trying to get some sort of game plan here lol.


If I were going to Tampa Sweethearts Id focus my budget on HTF Opus, El Escorpion Maduro, Forbidden X, Black Orchid just as examples. Stuff you cant find elsewhere. Id also ask them what is smoking really well, they might have a specific batch theyre particularly proud of.

As a side note, a few guys have said this years Unnamed Reserve is exceptional. I havent had any but its probably worth grabbing one or two.

Great group of guys running the operation down there, have fun!


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Merovius said:


> As a side note, a few guys have said this years Unnamed Reserve is exceptional. I havent had any but its probably worth grabbing one or two.


The 6x60? Local B&M has those now. Looks like a beast. I passed in favor of more Anejo 46s and Sharks. I probably should grab a couple, though, especially if it's smoking so well this soon.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

wabashcr said:


> The 6x60? Local B&M has those now. Looks like a beast. I passed in favor of more Anejo 46s and Sharks. I probably should grab a couple, though, especially if it's smoking so well this soon.


Hmm thats huge, maybe they meant the 2013...
@Tobias Lutz @thebigk


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Hmm thats huge, maybe they meant the 2013...
> @Tobias Lutz @thebigk


The one I had was a Robusto


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting. The 2013 came in 2 sizes, but the B&M only got the 6 x 60 behemoth for 2014.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

thebigk said:


> The one I had was a Robusto


'yup. It was a November 2013 release, but I didn't discover it until spring '14. My bad.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

So many great smokes from Fuente..... Like most people, I love the Añejos. All of them, but my favorites are the 46 and the 60. The Casa Cuba's are smoking really well for me as well. 

For the "moderate" priced, I can highly recommend the Magnum Rosada 44 (as well as the other Magnum R's). Another great one is the 858, especially in sun grown, but they are also good in Camaroon and maduro wrappers (never had their candela wrap). 

Hemmingways are always good smokes, and that is my go to smoke when I introduce a new cigar smoker to cigars. They are great in the standard (camaroon) wrapper, but even better in maduro.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I am going to Tampa Sweethearts today and will make sure to get there before they close! lol. I will post a list of what I buy tonight, and I will probably have an Anejo 46 over at the King Corona Cigar Bar right after shopping lol.


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

I feel until I smoke an Opus, I can't appropriately weigh in on this but the Anejo 46 is one of the best cigars I've had, not just Fuentes. The Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro is also a great stick at such a great price. I'd also be remiss if I left out the Short Story.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm still a relative newbie myself and have not had an Anejo or a Don Carlos but I have had several Hemingways both in the Signature and Short Story versions and they are most excellent.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Between the Lines. It's totally cool to look at - a barber-pole perfecto. And it's really tasty, too. Not your everyday smoke, but worth a try as one of your upscale choices.


----------



## AlanS (Nov 8, 2014)

When will the results be in?


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

I was finally able to make it to Tampa Sweethearts earlier today and wow..that place is amazing. The inside is very nice and the staff was great. I was even able to meet Arturo jr! 
I bought alot of singles...about $145 worth lol.
Here is the list:
Anejo sampler pack that included the Anejo 46
UnNamed Reserve 2014
WOA Maduro
MAG R #44 
MAG R #52 
Don Carlos #3 
Hemmingway sig
Casa Cuba
8-5-8 maduro
8-5-8 SG

I had to try the Anejo 46 and it is a great cigar! Very smooth and the burn was incredible. The only thin that I personally would have enjoyed if it had some more spice to it. But the cigar was great and I will definitely be getting more of those, just won't smoke one when I am in the mood for some spice lol.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Am I the only one that didn't enjoy the 46? Had 1 Friday and was a TOTAL let down. It was like having a TAR bath and MEGGA HARSH. If you draw jsut a tad to hard at all it was like black tar and asphalt. AM I THE ONLY ONE? Everyone seems to LOVE them. Am I missing something?

Sorry didn't mean to hijack.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE The Chateu Fuente Rothschild Maduro AND the Hemingway SS. The HSS was like an Anejo #46 LIGHT..LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

I burn four or five Fuentes a week, for at least the last year. Mostly chateau, 858 and curlytail... Never had it happen to me. I kind of want it to so I can see what we are talking about.


----------



## jasonrc25 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merovius said:


> If I were going to Tampa Sweethearts Id focus my budget on HTF Opus, El Escorpion Maduro, Forbidden X, Black Orchid just as examples. Stuff you cant find elsewhere. Id also ask them what is smoking really well, they might have a specific batch theyre particularly proud of.
> 
> As a side note, a few guys have said this years Unnamed Reserve is exceptional. I havent had any but its probably worth grabbing one or two.
> ent
> Great group of guys running the operation down there, have fun!


I agree with Merovius, go after what you can't normally get. To answer you question I would say my favorite Fuente is the Short Story, but I don't know why becusse I prefer bigger cigars, first churchills, and toros and gordos.

Fuentes along with Montecristo, have been my favorites, with Fuente being #1 . The first good memborable cigar that I smoke andl really enjoyed was a Chateau Fuente. The first cigar I smoke was a Cuban Montecristo #3 .


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

My favorite Fuente is the 46 for sure. I have two 77 Sharks resting right now, so my thoughts might change after I smoke them, but for now the 46 is it for me. 

Have yet to try an OpusX Angel's Share though.


----------

